# Lüfter (3Pin)auf CPU Fan Drehzahl regelbar?



## gecco (15. Juli 2011)

*Lüfter (3Pin)auf CPU Fan Drehzahl regelbar?*

Hab ein Asus P8P67 DeLuxe Mainboard und eine Corsair H70 Kühlung.

Da ich jetzt die Serienlüfter(mit Adapter auf 1400 Umin gedrosselt) von der H70 gegen Scythe Slipstream 1900 getauscht hab und mir die tatsächlichen 2122 Umin von den Slipis doch ein bisschen zu laut sind wollte ich fragen ob es mit der Soft AI Suite II oder im Bios nicht möglich ist die Slipis nicht auf 2000 Umin (ohne Corsairdrossel)laufen zu lassen und die Lüfter softwaremässig runterzuregeln,bei 1400(mit Drossel) wäre noch Luft nach oben aber halt nicht 2122 was die Slipis gelaufen sind,zb 1600 oder 1800,ist das mit 3 Pin Slipis möglich?

2x Scythe Slipstream mit drossel auf CPU FAN angeschlossen und Corsair Pumpe auf POWER FAN 1 angeschlossen!

Ich dachte das die Slipis eigentlich immer höher drehen als die anderen(Corsair 1410)(Slipi 1350)aber das ist wahrscheinlich nur bei höherer Drehzahl?
Wenn ja bitte wie,Bios oder AI Suite II,wenn möglich eine klitzekleine Anleitung dazu!
Ich hab das hierreingeschrieben da es mehr die Soft vom Mainboard betrífft als die Lüftkühlung!Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## helleye (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter (3Pin)auf CPU Fan Drehzahl regelbar?*

Was ist genau das Problem? Die Lüftersteuerung im BIOS bzw EFI aktivieren, statt PWM die Volatage Regelung nutzen und schon wird der Lüfter geregelt. Bei Asus kann soweit ich weiß im EFI noch gewählt werden welches Profil (Power, Silent, etc.) genutzt werden soll. Näheres erklärt das Handbuch.


----------



## gecco (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter (3Pin)auf CPU Fan Drehzahl regelbar?*

Bei Volatage will ich nichts verstellen!
Ich hab die Pumpe auf Power Fan 1 angeschlossen und die 3 Pin Slipis mit einem Y Kabel auf den Cpu Fan ohne Corsair Drossel!
Am Cpu Fan kann man verstellen was ich will(CPU Lüfter Manuell 70 % eingestellt) die Lüfter laufen auf 100% weiter,ich habs dann auch auf Cha Fan 1 probiert da bin ich gleich automatisch ins Bios von wegen Problem mit Lüfter!
Ich habs auch mit Silent,Standard,Stabil,Turbo mit Benutzer probiert,ändert sich überhaubt nichts!
Ist es nicht möglich einen 3 Pin Lüfter zu regeln,muss ich mir 4 Pin Lüfter oder eine Lüftersteuerung kaufen?

Der CPU Fan Anschluss ist ein 4 Pin der Power Fan 1 ein 3 Pin am Asus Mainboard!


----------



## ghostadmin (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter (3Pin)auf CPU Fan Drehzahl regelbar?*

Er hat die Lösung doch geschrieben. 
Ein 3 Pin Lüfter wird nur über die Spannung geregelt, also musst du dem Board sagen, dass es das tun soll.


----------



## gecco (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter (3Pin)auf CPU Fan Drehzahl regelbar?*

Aber ich möchte es trotzdem mal probieren,im Handbuch steht da nichts konkrettes drüber!
Wo wie finde ich das Voltage?

Funzt das nur im Bios oder geht das über AI Suite II auch?
Kann ich da kleine Spannungsschritte eingeben,oder nur die standard 5,7,5,9,12?

Ausserdem wären ja dann bei 12 Volt 1900 Umin,dann bei 9 Volt wieder nur ca 1400 Umin?
Ich hätte da gern was dazwischen ca 1600-1700 Umin wäre super!

Aber dann bringen mir ja die einstellungen Silent,Standard,Stabil,Turbo  nichts mehr wenn ich sagen wir mal auf 9 Volt regle,oder?

Wäre sehr erfreut über eine kleine Anleitung,nicht das ich bei der CPU Spannung was verstelle,und dann geht mir was flöten!

Vielen Dank für eure Geduld!


----------



## helleye (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter (3Pin)auf CPU Fan Drehzahl regelbar?*

IM BIOS bzw. EFI kann man so einige Spannungen verstellen. Du sollst nix an den CPU, RAM, NB oder sonstigen Spannungen verstellen, besonders wenn du nicht weiß was du machst! Das einzige ist die Art der Regelung des CPU Lüfters von PWM auf Voltage zu verstellen.  Wird der Lüfter über Voltage angesteuert klappts auch mit der Regelung an 3-Pin. Was Voltage und PWM Regelung ist findest du sicher leicht selbst raus falls es dich interessiert. Wo der Punkt sich in deinem BIOS versteckt sagt dir dein Handbuch, also bitte dort nachschauen und dann schreiben obs funktioniert hat.


----------



## gecco (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter (3Pin)auf CPU Fan Drehzahl regelbar?*

Ich weiss schon was Voltage und PWM heisst, ich habe aber da nur CPU Fan Kontrolle De/aktivieren und CPU Lüfterprofil Standard,Leise,Turbo oder wenn man es verstellt Manuell.
Muss ich die CPU Fan Kontroll dann ausschalten weil ja Kontrolle PWM bedeuten würde,oder?
Und die Lüfterprofile bringen mir da ja gar nichts mehr (Standard,Leise,Turbo,Manuell)das funzt ja nur mit PWM oder?
Und wenn ich bei meinem Slipi max 1900Umin nicht mehr 12 Volt sondern nur mehr 9 Volt anlege drehen die ja dann nur mehr ca.1400 Umin,ich brauch aber was dazwischen!
Das Handbuch kann man in die Tonne kloppen,da steht NIX!
Kann man das bei ASUS Suite II auch verstellen?Danke
Ich hab die Version 1305 auf meinem Asus P8P67 DeLuxe!


----------



## helleye (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Lüfter (3Pin)auf CPU Fan Drehzahl regelbar?*

Probier mal den CHA_FAN2 Anschluss für den Lüfter, der ist auf jeden Fall über Voltage regelbar. Sollte auch mit FAN Xpert funktionieren.


----------

